# admitamos que você - fosse ou iria?



## GusVin

é correto dizer:

"embora admitamos que você não iria fazer tal coisa"

agradeço desde já.


----------



## Outsider

Sim.  

Mas "fosse" também podia fazer sentido. Depende do contexto.


----------



## uchi.m

(1) "[*embora* nós *admitamos*]* que *[você não *faria *tal coisa]" 

(2) "[*embora* nós *admitamos *[*que *você não *fizesse *tal coisa]]" 

A oração [_você não faria tal coisa_] não pode ser subordinada porque "faria" é um verbo no modo indicativo. A frase (1) é gramaticalmente incorreta. A opção correta é "_embora admitamos que você não fosse fazer tal coisa_".


----------



## Macunaíma

Bem, eu não sei a regra neste caso, mas "_admitamos que você não iria_" me deu um susto. Esse "_que_" introduz uma hipótese, logo o modo verbal deve ser o subjuntivo. No caso, "_que você não fosse fazer tal coisa_", "_fosse_" está no Pretérito do Subjuntivo do verbo IR, auxiliar de FAZER, o que indica que a possibilidade expressada na frase foi uma possibilidade passada. Se fosse uma possibilidade presente, o tempo correto seria o Presente do Subjuntivo: "_Admitamos que você não vá fazer tal coisa_".



Abraço.


----------



## Outsider

GusVin said:


> "embora admitamos que você não iria fazer tal coisa"
> 
> "embora admitamos que você não fosse fazer tal coisa"


Discordo inteiramente das duas respostas anteriores. Embora não conheça a suposta regra (atenção que nem todas as orações subordinadas requerem o subjuntivo!), não vejo problema nenhum com a frase, ou melhor, com o fragmento de frase, pois ela não está completa.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

GusVin said:


> é correto dizer:
> 
> "embora admitamos que você não iria fazer tal coisa"
> 
> agradeço desde já.



A velha "regrinha" pode nos ajudar. Quem admite, admite alguma coisa, pedindo um objeto direto, pois trata-se de um verbo transitivo direto.
Então, "embora admitamos (presente do subjuntivo) (o quê ?) que você não faria (futuro do pretérito do indicativo) tal coisa", ou seja, agora não adimitimos que você não faria ou iria fazer, dá idéia de futuro condicional (ou porque tal pessoa não seria capaz ou não ousaria fazê-lo). Assim, eu não vejo problema com esta frase. Da mesma forma, ao usar "fizesse", meus ouvidos não reclamam, mas daria idéia de passado, mudando o sentido do que se deseja expressar.


----------



## Macunaíma

Como a ação de fazer a tal coisa não é certa, mas expressa aqui como uma conjectura, me parece que esta frase requer o subjuntivo. Infelizmente, eu odiava aulas de análise sintática e não sei explicar, mas todos os meus instintos me dizem isso. Provavelmente a minha estranheza vem do fato de ser esse o uso ao qual eu estou acostumado, tanto na língua escrita como na fala. Eu só estou seguindo a minha intuição, isso não significa que não haja outras maneiras de construir a frase. Para mim seria mais natural 

- Suponhamos que eu chegue/ chegasse/ vá chegar/ fosse chegar atrasado

do que

- Suponhamos que eu chego/ chegaria/ vou chegar/ iria chegar atrasado


.


----------



## Outsider

Mas repare que a frase começa com "embora..."


----------



## Macunaíma

Mesmo assim, Outsider. Eu continuo achando a frase desconfortável. 

Ainda que nós tirássemos o "admitamos" ( o que teoricamente diminuiria o teor hipotético da frase ) e ficássemos só com o "embora", eu continuaria a usar o subjuntivo:

- Embora você não fosse fazer tal coisa...
- Embora, admitamos, você não estivesse realmente disposto a cumprir sua palavra.
- Embora eu não saiba direito o que estou fazendo, eu insisto em dar opiniões vazias.


----------



## Outsider

E o que acha destas?

_"...Embora admitamos que você não fez tal coisa."_
_"...Embora admitamos que você nunca faria tal coisa."_


----------



## Macunaíma

Digamos que eu tenha afirmado que você não fez alguma coisa. Depois de tê-lo afirmado, eu poderia, como uma alternativa, dizer: "_embora admitamos que você não fez__ tal coisa, você há de convir que ninguém é mais suspeito do que você_". Ou ainda, vamos imaginar que eu tenha feito uma afirmação X é a causa de Y; depois eu poderia vir e dizer: "_embora eu afirme que X é a causa de Y.._.". Acho que tudo depende do quão convicto eu estou. Enfim, acho que chegamos a alguma coisa: uma questão de estilo, talvez, ou de contexto.

Abraço.


----------



## uchi.m

Ainda sou a favor do modo subjuntivo.

Segue uma página que serve como cúmplice desse meu crime:

[[ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/php/resposta.php?id=14435]]

(como ainda não completei 30 postagens, não posso escrever a URL corretamente, desculpem-me)

EDIT: de forma que



Outsider said:


> E o que acha destas?
> 
> _"...Embora admitamos que você não fez tenha feito tal coisa."_
> _"...Embora admitamos que você nunca faria fizesse/fosse fazer tal coisa."_


----------



## Outsider

uchi.m said:


> [[ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/php/resposta.php?id=14435]]


Isso é uma negação, um caso completamente diferente.


----------



## uchi.m

_Admitir_ é um verbo que também requer subjuntivo na oração subordinada integrante, da mesma forma que _negar_.


----------



## Outsider

"Admito que roubei o carro."

Talvez a oração não seja subordinada _integrante_.


----------



## Macunaíma

_Admitamos que haja diferenças_ ( eu não estou afirmando que há, apenas reconhecendo a possibilidade)
_Admitamos que há diferenças_ ( aqui eu praticamente afirmo que há )

Mas, esperem! Isso aí é Imperativo! Quando eu começo a pensar em regras eu me embanano...

_Embora eu admita que não usaria o indicativo na frase do exemplo, eu não sei dizer o motivo_. Notaram que acabei de me contradizer? Claro que sim! Não consegui pensar em outra maneira de dizer a frase, o que me leva a concordar com o Outsider agora. 

Me sinto ( sinto-me ) um pouco aliviado. Afinal, não queria criar uma "regra" e me tornar refém dela.

_Embora eu não saiba dizer o motivo, admito que não usaria o indicativo na frase do exemplo_. 

Bem, não vou complicar mais. Eu só sei usar o português bem enquanto isso é inconsciente. Quando eu busco as regras, quando eu me torno metalingüístico, eu perco o rumo. O importante é que nós nos sintamos confortáveis com a maneira em que usamos nossa língua.


----------



## uchi.m

Macunaíma said:


> _Embora eu admita que não_ usaria use_ o indicativo na frase do exemplo, eu não sei dizer o motivo_.



Não é necessário usar o futuro do pretérito/condicional na sua frase, porque não há nenhuma ação anterior a uma ação presente, nem hipótese relevante.

_Agora, eu admiti que não usaria o indicativo nesta frase, mas acabei por usá-lo_, _enfim_.


----------



## uchi.m

Outsider said:


> "Admito que roubei o carro."
> 
> Talvez a oração não seja subordinada _integrante_.



Mas, quanto a mim, _nego que admiti_.


----------



## Macunaíma

Em "_embora eu admita que não use_" eu pareço estar falando de uma habitualidade, como se eu me visse sempre na posição de escrever frases como essa e fazer a escolha de não usar. Em "_embora eu admita que não usaria_" fica mais claro que eu estou me referindo a um caso em particular. 

Vejam bem a minha trajetória ao longo deste _thread_: de defensor ferrenho do subjuntivo a traidor da causa. Mas é uma questão de intuição, eu não estou seguindo nenhuma outra regra que meus instintos.

Eu custei a achar uma frase em que eu não usaria o subjuntivo depois de _embora _ou onde a oração principal estivesse no Presente do Subjuntivo. Eu, pessoalmente, usaria o subjuntivo em quase todas as frases em que o Outsider usou o indicativo, exceto em "_Embora admitamos que você nunca faria tal coisa_"; nesse caso, "_que você nunca faria tal coisa_" não é algo incerto, hipotético, ou apenas desejável, mas um fato expressado por quem fala. Nas outras frases, talvez haja uma diferença de costume _ a mesma diferença que faria um brasileire estranhar "_Gostava que estivesses aqui_" ou "_Se continuas assim, vais ficar doente_". O costume forjou nossas sensibilidades de maneiras ligeiramente distintas para distinguir essas sutis "estranhezas". 

><


----------

